# 3rd Year Giveaway



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello All, I'll be completing my 3rd year on this marvelous forum on 3rd JUN 2013. This year I thought of making a slingshot myself for the giveaway. (check the slingshot making post here)

*How to join and rules: *


All the members are allowed to participate including Admin, MODs and Supporting Vendors.
Member must be joined on or before *30th APR 2013* and must have at least *50 posts.*
Just post, *I'm in* to participate before 2nd JUN 2013 12:00am NY Time.


Winner will be chosen by random number generator and announced on 3rd JUN 2013.


*Participants*:


ash
SuperMonkeySlinger
tnflipper52
AnTrAxX
GHT
Btoon84
Viper010
Beanflip
Mr.Teh
Quercusuber
The Warrior
Rayshot
Shtf Slingshots
LVO
rockslinger
FWV2
Catapultkraig
stej
Bostradamus
BrokenPins
Aussie.Allan
AlmightyOx
luxor5
flipgun
BC-Slinger
porcelanowy
tradspirit
quarterinmynose
SlingDaddy
treefork
All Buns Glazing
Bob at Draco
f00by
bigron
Imperial
Bruno529
Nicholson
jskeen
PorkChopSling
bullseyeben!
beaverman
MrTriscuit
ghost0311/8541
erlkonig
tomshot123
Harpman
abagrizzli
trobbie66
reset
Arturito
NoobShooter
NicklePanda
generic
kobe23
mr. green
Knoll
AZ Stinger


leon13


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Pick Meeeeee!!!!!



Spoiler



I'm in


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Im in ! Thanks for the chance man i apreciate it.

SMS


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's a beauty. Thanks for the contest. I'm in.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot right out of paradise, count me in please 

Thank you for the chance!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

count me in please, thanks man.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats on 3yrs buddy! I'm IN!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the chance Irfan thats mighty generous of you! and congrats on your 3rd anniversery!

im in! cheers, remco


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats for your third year here !!

A shooter from this interesting looking tree that would be very cool,

thank you for this chance :wave:

cheers mr.teh

Edit: I'm in too !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I'M IN of course!! :wave:

What a fantastic shooter. Well done!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity, much appreciated.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm in, lovely slingshot, made by an awesome guy.

What else can I say?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful shooter!!

I'm in!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Irfan, I'm in!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in! Beautiful sling!

Fwv2


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

im in


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for the opportunity! I'm in.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

That looks classy. I'm in!! Thanks!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in! Thank you for the opportunity!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Fantastic looking slingshot.

I'm in.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks for the great work and the opportunity to win a fantastic piece.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in! And thanks for being here!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This forum has been lucky to have a member like you. Put me in Please!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in thank you for this opportunity E. :bowdown:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I'm in and thank you e~shot 
Rafal


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't put me in for the draw. But I wanted to say that is a lovely piece. And congratulations on your third year!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in..congrats on your third year!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy 3rd! I'm in please.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in!

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'M IN !* :bouncy:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

What a nice gesture, I'm in.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

What a very generous off e-shot! I am very, very in! THANKS!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in eshot thats a sweet shooter


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i'm in ! ! ! just because this is a contest in which youll finally not win . :neener:


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

ok, I'm in!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Imperial said:


> i'm in ! ! ! just because this is a contest in which youll finally not win . :neener:


Hey IMP read the rules again, it says all members can participate :neener:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > i'm in ! ! ! just because this is a contest in which youll finally not win . :neener:
> ...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in, thanks e-shot!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Im in mate, congrats on the big3! Nice frame


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

im in!!!!!!!


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I wish I had 50 posts to participate.. But I don't.  That means I'm out...


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great! I'm in!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i am in


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

abagrizzli said:


> I wish I had 50 posts to participate.. But I don't.  That means I'm out...


you technically have till june to get to 50 posts, so post away ! ! !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> I wish I had 50 posts to participate.. But I don't.  That means I'm out...


No you are not out. Still you have another 3 weeks time to make 30posts.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Gone posting.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

me in


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well well well! It looks like im in! Thankyou sir 

cheers, Tom


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks I'm in.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I love this group.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

This is my 52-d post - so *I'M IN*!!!


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

I am definitely in!!

on the next one


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bump ...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Bummmmp....

SMS


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Very generous!! Count me in too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

trobbie66 said:


> Very generous!! Count me in too.


Name updated


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay I'm in again, 2nd time, not as many as some, so expectations not high.

Best of luck to all.

Cheers Allan


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally at 50 posts. So im in please and thank you.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm In. Thank you E- for the opportunity to get a nice slingshot..


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Just checked to if I qualified. And ding ding I did. Heheh. I'M IN!!! =D


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in, and thanks.

Darren


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

*I'm in*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in. Pick me please.


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Whoa, whoa, whoa...I'm in


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

jiiiha i am in


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

bump


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in again, third time maybe lucky hey

Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OK guys. Times up. I'll announce the winner in a moment. Stay tune 

EDIT:

Here is the Winner, check the video and PM me the shipping address


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks cant wait for the next year lottery ;-)

congrats to 21


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Im on a phone at the moment... So did contestent 21 win?

SMS


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

@ supermonkeyslinger : yes thats what i soo on the video cheers and have a nice weak end


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done, Aussie Allan!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good on ya Bro! Thanx E for the shot!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Aussie Allan, clean up your inbox. I can't send PM


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi There,

If I won as number 21 Aussie Allan .....

Oh and hey I never win nothing, so if it is me I am stoked, and many thanks to all who entered, along with my commiserations to the losers.

Cheers

Aussie Allan


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats Aussie Allen.. Looks like your in for a nice slingshot!! And thank you E-Shot for the chance at it..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and for those who have not been to Thailand.

Kanchanaburi is the site of the Bridge On The River Kwaii, famously bombed out by the Americans in the war WW2, and the site of part the Death Railway to Burma where many many prisoners were worked to death.

It is now a famous Australian and New Zealand war memorial site with numerous sites preserved and services held annually.

This is large part of the reason why I, as a Veteran (not of WW2 of course) chose to settle here.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Ooh so close! Gratz Allan. It's kinda eerie I was number 22 because that was my jersey number when I played football in highschool. SPOOKY!

Thanks for your generosity E-Shot. Keep on keepin on buddy.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I knew being number 13 I had no chance.
Darn my bad timing


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks alot guys, this means heaps to me, I am exchanging PM with the generous Irfan now, a better guy other than OldSpookASA I am yet to meet on the forum.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im happy for you Aussie Allen. Well done man.

And thankyou E-Shot for the chance to win some of your wonderful work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy anniversary Irfan! Great to have you here on the forum.

Congrats to the winner of the raffle.

Best regards,

Bob.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats to Allen and thanks E


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Aussie!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations are in order! It just shows, it can happen anytime!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Agaaain I can't say I'm happy how it turned out 
but I am happy and many cograttz for the lucky winner 
And thank you for the contest 
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks fellas, I have had to with a small rat tail file file grooves for both TTF and OTT.

Personally I prefer TTF, but I think it is more suited to OTT; just got to await some bands, and send Irfan some pics of my work and lacquering. Probably tomorrow send him the pics. It look great, small, very small, almost a PFS which I've had nothing to do with, but very pocketable.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to Aussie Allan !!

Thanks to e~shot for this giveaway :wave:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Here is a copy of a PM I just sent to Ifran and the pics of the improvements I made so to able to band the slingshot.

Please enjoy.

Here are the belated pics I promised via YouTube of the banding grooves I filed, and my lacquering.

I hope you like them ?.....

Although I personally prefer TTF shooting; I think when I get the bands, that I will band this for OTT with like 9 inch doubled Thera band Gold for a 45 inch almost full Butterfly draw length.

Making it one powerful little pocket shooter of pretty heavy ammo. My personally prefered ammo for sheer power is both 20, and 25 gram cylindrical lead shot; as this hits harder than most small handgun bullets.: and means an instant kill.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats Aussie Allen and have fun with the prize,


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, I will, you can be sure of that; after it is banded of course.

Which may be sooner than I thought.

I purchased doubled .04 latex Nitro bands from Nathan at Simple Hots; and quite honestly they are just too strong for me at 55; without alot of hard work and exercise.

I am flat stretching them to 300% relaxed length.

So I am going to unband, and separate, and go for single .04 latex, leaving me left over bands, and I have several spare pouches.

Anyway that is tomorrows work; so my prize will be banded some time tomorrow; and shot the same day.

Question though.

With a couple of naturals I was given with of course angled forks.

So should the banding follow the fork angle, or be vertical; which I think would cause more stretch to to top of the band and less to bottom ?....

Cheers Allan


----------

